# Tiny holes in feathers?



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)

My pigeon has tiny perforated holes in his feathers. I think the ones doing it are these thin animals on his feathers? They look like short thin organisms. I think they like to eat the fine hair feathers that make up the feathers. I am able to provide photos if needed . My pigeon is almost 10 years old and I feel bad he has to deal with this. Also it ruins his feathers. When he flies I see the tiny holes leaking sunlight. 

What am I able to do?

I always have a bowl with water for him to shower, but I think that is not enough at all.

Less toxic options are best


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you want to get rid of them fast, then use 5% Seven garden dust, sold at hardware stores or garden centers, or a Permethrin powder, often sold at grain stores. They work great, and are very fast working. I have always used them and have had no problems. 
Or go to a pet shop and buy a cage bird spray for mites and lice. Those bugs are feather lice, so giving the bird something to take internally, that kills things that suck his blood won't work. Dust the feathers well, use a cotton ball or powder puff. Stay away from his face though. Get under the wings good, his belly and under his tail. A little on the back.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/in485

You wont see these little critters they hide under the feathers, when your bird molts that's when they like to feast on the blood feather. They chew through the membrain of the new feather. You will usually see several holes in a row. I use the Permethrin spray, or Quest the stuff you get for horses it will kill them when they get their fill of blood.
Dave


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes Jay3 is right
You can also inject them with ivermecitin that will kill all the mites,lice etc.
These holes are result of pigeon flies I guess. When the feather is raw, the flies suck out blood with a pipe in their mouth and when the feather grow and unfolds the holes appear because of the pipe that was bored in.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

sounds like feather mite to me not feather lice, as Dave said, They live in the feather follicle and feed on it when the feather is still rolled up if you like, It is like when a bug eats through a leave before it unravels and you get a nice straight line of holes up the feather or leave when it opens.


----------



## FlyingPigeon (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Guys!

Thank you all for letting me know. Is the garden dust called Seven or Sevin? Google search keeps coming up as Sevin??? For example I got this hit:

http://www.amazon.com/Garden-Tech-Sevin-Shaker-Canister/dp/B006O8OW2E

or this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Gulfstream-Home-Garden-S7007-Sevin/dp/B0035H6G6W

Please let me know sorry!

What is safer to use the sevin dust or the Permethrin powder ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It is spelled Sevin 5% garden dust. I use both and they work very well, and I have never had a problem with either.


----------

